# Hello



## Sniffs and squeaks (Nov 9, 2019)

Hello, new to this forum, I'm in South West Somerset and I'm looking for some well bred mice as can only find mice in pet shops down here and I would rather get from a reputable breeder is anyone able to help point me in the right direction.
Thank You


----------

